# Beast Muscle Lab



## Ford (Aug 10, 2017)

Just picked up some Test/Tren/Dbol from a guy I've been dealing with for over a year now, so I trust him. I've always gotten Ultimate Muscle stuff from him, and have been extremely happy with it. 

For some reason I just got a full set of gear from Beast Muscle Lab. Anyone ever heard of them?


----------



## mugzy (Aug 10, 2017)

Never heard of it however no surprise there are hundreds of labs out there making gear now.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice first post


----------



## Ford (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks guys. Guessing this is just one of those new UGLs. I've searched high and low and couldn't find anything. 

Reason for the first post is that I'm more of a reader, less of a talker. I tend to learn more that way.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 11, 2017)

Looks like another UGL. Never heard of em tho.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2017)

Pin and see if you get the prize


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 11, 2017)

What a punny little vial that is!


----------



## Ford (Aug 11, 2017)

Well, I pinned it yesterday, and it didn't kill me. Now lets see if it makes me stronger.

Lol, it does look like a small vial in the pic, but it's about normal size compared to the rest.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 11, 2017)

I noticed that on the pic that the image is not holding the bar yet it is waist high ... are you able to levitate objects also or do you still have to lift them like the rest of us...?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 12, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> What a punny little vial that is!



Hey now!!!


----------



## Ironcrusher (Aug 14, 2017)

That shit must make your rig a beast, it is holding the weight.


----------



## Marny (Aug 31, 2017)

The Vial looks not profesional, dont want know how this lab worked....


----------

